# Radio Reunion Liverpool 28th January 2015



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

There may be faces that you recognise here.

http://www.liverpoolshipsandsailors.com/2016/01/29/radio-officers-reunion/

Thanks to two former TAs at Marconi's Liverpool Depot, Stan McNally and George Cockburn, for the link to this video.


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Great video Ron, lots of ROA members in there although the event is nothing to do with the ROA as such. Good to see our Commodore R/O Albert Owings still in good fettle at 92 I think. Liked Bill Cross' comment about cunning linguists, typical of his scouse humour.


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Ron for posting this link.

I called at the old lightship a few weeks ago and had a very warm welcome, very much worth a visit if you're in the area.


----------

